

KoFounder: Share Ideas. Collaborate. Get Noticed - amitgupta15
http://www.kofounder.com/

======
epall
Any chance we could get beta invites for HN?

~~~
amitgupta15
That's a good idea. I'll work on it. For now you can send an email to me at
kofounder.mail@gmail.com and I'll send you a username/password.

Thank you

